# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Carnival Attractions Maps for a Horror Adventure

## NorseDM

I'm looking for a cartographer to create 15-20 individual attraction maps that DMs can choose from to create a custom carnival. This is for an upcoming D&D adventure which will be posted to the DMs Guild and possibly available in print on demand. While I'm a newer creator to the guild, I want to deliver quality rather than quantity.  :Smile:  My portfolio is available here. 

The maps will not be extremely large; I highly doubt any individual attraction - with the exception of the circus tent - will exceed 60ft in diameter. Each attraction will be featured on its respective attraction page. When assembled, the attractions essentially make a dungeon of their own. 

There's a lot of opportunity for variety in this project. Some attractions include:
- a 15-foot rectangular games booth
- a circus in the big top
- funhouse pavilion 
- house of horrors

Ideally, I'm looking for someone who can then put these as .pngs that I could include as tokens for a make-your-own map pack on an empty field (patches of grass and dirt) for online games. 

*Timeline.* The timeline for these will be relatively tight. In order to have this submission ready for print on Demand, I'd like to have the maps completed by early-to-mid September.

*Budget.* This is a tricky project to price. Each map is roughly the size of a room in a dungeon, though some have multiple floors. Expect fair rates for a 2-floor dungeon.

Thank you for your time!
- Justice, Norse DM

----------


## Tiana

Very cool, I love making assets. I did make this multi-floor dungeon and I have a full portfolio of examples of fantasy maps for Dungeons and Dragons, gamemasters, and novels. Your portfolio looks great and this project sounds like a lot of fun for the right artist.

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Justin, 

I'd also be interested in working on this project with you, my portfolio can be found at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you feel my skills could fit your needs feel free to email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Justice,

I'm a Scottish map-maker and illustrator, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/, with my pricelist here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/prices/. If my style serves what you're looking for, you can get in touch with me at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## NorseDM

I just want to say thank you for the responses. I'm going to take a look at your porfolios and reach out if I have questions! Thank you very much.

----------


## Naima

Hi I might be interested in this  if you want you can check my portfolio here and contact me here : tonelstef at msn dot com 
bonus I am Italian.

----------

